# Logged out



## bostjan (May 11, 2017)

Hi,

I don't recall seeing any maintenance announcements for the site, so I'm asking to see if this is on my end or not...

I keep getting logged out, about every five minutes. It makes it difficult to type out a detailed post without being booted. I thought there was a setting in user control panel for that, but now I don't see it. Maybe I forgot where it was.

Anyone else experiencing the same?


----------



## marcwormjim (May 11, 2017)

Hmm not th


----------



## domsch1988 (May 11, 2017)

Nope. Do you have the "keep me logged in" hook set when you log in?


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 11, 2017)

I'm not getting logged out.


----------



## bostjan (May 11, 2017)

It seems to be okay now. Actually, it seemed okay since about five minutes after I posted. I'll assume the problem was something on my end, although I have no guess as to what it was. It was just a little frustrating typing a two paragraph post, just to hit submit and be told I was no longer logged in. 

Thanks guys, for the replies!


----------

